# DRO on new Grizzly G0619



## Surprman (May 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Thought i I would post a couple photos of the DRO set up I just installed on my new mill.

(I don't know why the orientation of the as posted photos is messed up - they look right when you click on them).

The first two pictures show the mounting of the Accuremote scales.  The second two show the mounting of the DRO software running on an Android tablet. (Look up Yuriy's toys for the details).  I had a lot of fun milling the acrylic bracket - after I milled it I used successively finer sand paper then some Mother mag wheel polishing compound to bring it back to optically clear).  I'm going to try to think of something else to make out of acrylic!

Later,

Rick


----------



## Terrywerm (May 11, 2014)

Nice job on the DRO, I especially like the acrylic bracket you made for the display. Great job!


----------



## kd4gij (May 11, 2014)

Nice install I need to build the touch dro display for mine. I have the scales on now.  Must be interesting millimg up side down though:roflmao:


----------



## wallyw (May 11, 2014)

What software on the Samsung?  What kind of connection to the Accuremotes?

Nice job.

WallyW


----------



## Surprman (May 11, 2014)

wallyw said:


> What software on the Samsung?  What kind of connection to the Accuremotes?
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> WallyW



Wally,

The software was written by Yuriy (see details at http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html)
(it is free)

The web site above also shows the wiring for the connection, basically, the mini-b usb connectors from the scales feed into an Arduino board with a blue tooth module.  The signals are set wirelessly to the tablet.  (Yuriy also provides the simple code for the Arduino).  All total the whole DRO set-up cost about $350 (that includes the tablet - if you already have one or an android phone, the cost is about $180.  The photo below is the Arduino set -up bread boarded.  (I now have it all in a project box hanging on the wall behind the mill.)

And yes, it looks better right side -up :whiteflag:

Rick


----------



## wallyw (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Rick.  Does anyone sell the circuit board controller?  Not sure I'm up to making a board.

WallyW


----------



## Surprman (May 12, 2014)

wallyw said:


> Thanks Rick.  Does anyone sell the circuit board controller?  Not sure I'm up to making a board.
> 
> WallyW



They sell the Arduino boards (and the accessories that go with them) at Radio Shack.  They are pretty simple to use and you just plug wires in according to the instructions on the above web site .  In theory you could use is exactly as I showed above (bread boarded), but I did buy a proto board that plugs into the Arduino and soldered the few pieces required so it was a little neater when it put it into the project box.  About the only thing RS does not sell are the mini-b usb plugs.  I got those on-line through Amazon (they were about $1.50 each).  I'm not an electrical expert and the instructions were pretty straight forward (Yuriy also seemed to provide a lot of support to folks who are having issues).

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## trukker (May 20, 2014)

Nice job!  I have had the parts to make this for a while.  I just need to get it done.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 24, 2015)

Radio Shack is expensive & usually didn't have what I needed anyway. When I lived by a outlet store years ago & that was much better. I don't think a bread board would work. I couldn't get it to work at all on a bread board. Wires hanging like yours didn't work for me very well ether. I guess I have to much noise around me. Once everything was put on the proto board it became usable. 

I just rebuilt the first one the other day with a new radio & now the noise seems to have completely went away.


----------

